# Weight at 16 weeks



## stellaGSD (Nov 17, 2014)

What did your pup weigh at 16 weeks? and if you have record for any weeks or months after that?

please mention male or female!!

my female...


14 weeks - 21 pounds
15 weeks - 25 pounds
16 weeks - 27 pounds


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

My male was 19lbs at 14 weeks.

Friday I will have a weight update for 17 weeks.


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

Rebell my male 45.7 lbs. at 19 weeks.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

He is a big boy!! 

Areli, female, 16wks 40.2lbs 20.5", 17wks 45.6lbs 20.5", 1 8wks 50.2lbs 21", 19wks 52lbs 21.5" tomorrow she will be 7mos and as of last Saturday she is 74.8lbs and 25"


----------



## Vecsus (Oct 27, 2014)

Mine is just short of 15 weeks and just hit 39 pounds. She is an absolute monster size-wise. Her personality is all cute and lovable though. She does not yet realize how big she is.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes these pups are huge.

My boy is 24 lb at 16 w


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

At four months my boy was 43.5 lbs and he was the runt of the litter.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Perhaps my boy will only be 60lbs...


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Every puppy matures differently, he could sprout up at anytime... But even if he didn't, he will be a mighty force that most would think is 90lbs! GSD's know how to use every muscle, every ounce to their advantage


----------



## attached (Nov 12, 2014)

Coco is 33lb at 13 weeks weighed at vet yesterday and perfect the vet says not overweight. She is CZE and DEU working lines though


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

My boy is 5 months and just 40 pounds.... Looks like he will be on the small side but I don't really mind


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

My puppy was 27 pounds at 16 weeks too.


----------



## stellaGSD (Nov 17, 2014)

Mikki said:


> My puppy was 27 pounds at 16 weeks too.


how old is she now? and her weight now?


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

stellaGSD said:


> how old is she now? and her weight now?


She was 16 weeks Tuesday and weighed 27 pounds at the vet. The vet said not to worry.


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

At 16 weeks mine weighed lighter so I wouldn't say it's anything alarming


----------



## AnnC (Nov 22, 2014)

Just took our 15 week old female in and vet says she will be lg. 26 lbs currently.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Mikki said:


> She was 16 weeks Tuesday and weighed 27 pounds at the vet. The vet said not to worry.



My boy was 17 weeks Friday and weighed in at 25 lbs yesterday. They are all different and they grow differently.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Nemesis is 18 weeks and 33lbs, but when I talked to her breeder yesterday her sister is 43lbs. All puppies grow differently.


----------



## Michaelb_9 (Nov 25, 2014)

Ok this my first post of many I'm sure...
We rescued Hildi 7 weeks ago and I'm trying to guesstimate age.
We got her at 8#, three weeks later she was 16#, and three weeks after that 23#, today I weighed her and she is 26# on the dot and right at 17" tall, I'm guessing 13-16 weeks but she's my first gs


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Athena'sMom said:


> Nemesis is 18 weeks and 33lbs, but when I talked to her breeder yesterday her sister is 43lbs. All puppies grow differently.



Oh yea! All the girls in my boys litter have him by 8lbs or more!!


----------



## attached (Nov 12, 2014)

Weighed coco again other day at petshop. 

She is today 15 weeks at the time 14.5 though and weighed 38.5lb

Breeder, vet, pet shop, and a guy who has had gsds his whole life all say she is not over weight at all.

She is big and has very thick bones due to her working lines.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Can we see pix?


----------



## attached (Nov 12, 2014)

Will grab some when I get home


----------



## attached (Nov 12, 2014)

here are some pics


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

She looks a little heavy to me...however I have the tiniest puppy ever.


----------



## attached (Nov 12, 2014)

She has a clear indentation after the ribs but may look a bit that way as she s just washed and blown dry haha.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ace was 42lbs @16 weeks but they all have different growth rate some start early some late and Ace have not gained weight at all in 2 months from 6-8 months


----------



## Sevastra (Mar 19, 2012)

I think kaisers weight at 16 weeks was about 56-60lbs he grew fast, i know i have his chart somewhere. then ended up with pano in all 4 legs.


----------



## Vecsus (Oct 27, 2014)

My Zoey is 42 pounds at 17 weeks. monster pup!


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Nakita my female was 36lb at 16 weeks.


----------



## AussyJett (Oct 22, 2014)

Our Jett just turned 17 weeks and is 43 pounds.


----------



## Xplrsport98 (Aug 7, 2018)

My boy 47 lbs 14 weeks


----------



## JamesAndFido (Jun 27, 2018)

My buddy is now just a day over 16 weeks and weighs in at 28 lbs. He is not purebred though but as I got him from a shelter I don't know what other breed he is mixed with.


----------



## Datura (Feb 16, 2018)

Dean weighed in at little over 26 lbs at his last vet visit yesterday. He is 15 weeks old.


----------



## Jdfromnj206 (Jul 18, 2020)

stellaGSD said:


> What did your pup weigh at 16 weeks? and if you have record for any weeks or months after that?
> 
> please mention male or female!!
> 
> ...


I have a german sheperd female pure breed whos 37 pounds


----------



## Braids121 (Jun 10, 2021)

My boy bear just hit 16 weeks and weighs 22 kg/48lbs.


----------

